# 15 Goose Limit Mindgames???



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

While out scouting do all the fields that used to be good when the limit was five look like a waste of time to you now? As I'm scouting I keep saying to myself nope won't get fifteen a guy there, nope won't do it here, oh maybe there. Limits have always been the standard in the average waterfowl hunting mentality now the bar just got raised off the planet. Is this happening to me only?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, quit looking for a limit and just look for fields to have a decent hunt in. Problem solved. :wink:

Matter of fact, quit basing a successful hunt on the number of birds you bring home, and you're apt to enjoy yourself a bit more frequently.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm purposely looking for fields with less birds in them. They are the only ones around where I've been scouting that haven't gotten locked up already!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya, 15 is going to happen....RARELY. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just be happy the morning is going to be in the 50's and not the 70's and humid. :thumb:


----------



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

the professor said:


> I'm purposely looking for fields with less birds in them. They are the only ones around where I've been scouting that haven't gotten locked up already!


Hear ya there...every field ive gotten permission on and hunted this year has had 0 birds in it...and we've still done good, not 15 a guy good but good in my book.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I think that is more in place for the 30 in poss limit. That way more people can hunt more days and have more on hand.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

heck i wish i could just get out, id be happy with a few birds!! Damn work has been keeping me too busy! :******: :down:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I just wish I could be there to participate. Can't wing it and a trip this fall both, not at this point. Those of you who are out there, have a good time. Coming up 14 shy of your 15 bird limit sure beats not being there at all! :thumb:


----------

